

The coming collapse of surveillance marketing - walterbell
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/vrm/2015/08/03/the-coming-collapse-of-surveillance-marketing/

======
hwstar
The solution is to not buy anything which is advertised, sold through cold-
calling.

We could learn something from developing countries and some developed
countries. They have open markets where people go to buy stuff. Humans have
been doing this for thousands of years. You can haggle with the vendors and
examine the products for sale. In the US, these open markets in a city center
do not exist (Maybe except for swap meets and farmers markets)

Would it be possible to do this on the Internet and cut through the vested
interests? Instead of advertising, when one needs a product or service, he
visits a large scale virtual open market/bazaar where he can talk in real time
with the vendors see videos of the product, and haggle on price.

To me, advertising is mostly pushing products which people want and do not
need. Advertising is expensive. If most people didn't respond to advertising,
the things available for sale would be of better quality and at a lower price.

